# Caesar Creek 6/25



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Had family come in from San Diego via Chicago. The 15 yr old son is an avid fisherman and couldn't wait to get out in the boat. We went out late yesterday after I got off work so we had to deal with the wind and boat traffic. Nothing for our troubles.

Woke them up at 4:30 this morning and headed back out. The dad started us off by losing a big drum right at the boat. The I hooked a snapping turtle on a bottom dragging crankbait. Luckily, it too came off at the boat. Then I caught a 29" Muskie, also on a crankbait.

Finally, the boy caught a 39 1/2" Muskie, his first ever, on a small spinnerbait on spinning gear while fishing for bass or anything else that would bite. He was ecstatic! Both Muskies were good releases. 

Seems that everyone was catching something today...catfish, drum, muskies, bass. Saw three other Muskies caught and released, at least three more lost at the boat














.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice fish by the youngster. Should not be teaching to use a boga IMO.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Legend killer said:


> Nice fish by the youngster. Should not be teaching to use a boga IMO.


 No one asked you for your opinion.

Awesome report op!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Looks like the lake was on fire this weekend. I personally know of a 41, 39.5, 39, 36.5, 29, 28 and a dozen missed/lost fish. Then there is this 50" fish caught by a saugeye fisherman:
http://www.whio.com/news/local/fish-tale-centerville-man-catches-inch-muskie/iAFN5n8SYhPi7WoxtWi8CP/


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Yeah, that 50"r was also making the rounds on FB. Real nice fish!!


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks for the report, glad the young one could catch the bug. That 50 makes me feel a lot better about throwing my mag dawgs, the fact that it was caught sauger fishing doesn't lol. Still really happy to see that size. Did myself a disservice by not making it out.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

My manager took off early today. Caught 4, lost 3. Biggest was a 40. I guess it's good to be the manager.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Legend killer said:


> Nice fish by the youngster. Should not be teaching to use a boga IMO.


I will use 2 bogas before I use my hand near any part of their head.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Can't view pix - but I bet Ur boy was on fire excited. Thx for the report.


----------



## db1534 (Mar 18, 2010)

And you can KMA


Legend killer said:


> Nice fish by the youngster. Should not be teaching to use a boga IMO.


----------

